# [SOLVED] Jak wyczyscic pamiec?

## Xywa

Mam tekie pytanie. Mam w swoim laptopie 1.2GB ramu. Podczas update'u systemu ogladajac wolna pamiec komenda  top, okazuje sie ze jej pomalu ubywa i dochodze do momentu gdy prawie cala jest wykorzystana. Gdy skoncze update top pokazuje ze mam tylko 32kb wolne, mimo ze nic w tym czasie nie robie i zaden program nie jest uruchomiony. Jakim programem czy komenda mozna zwolnic te pamiec (wiem ze sa takie programiki pod Windows), nie chce robic restartu, i nie chce tez zeby sytem uzywal swapa bez sensu.Last edited by Xywa on Thu Aug 16, 2007 8:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> komenda  top, okazuje sie ze jej pomalu ubywa i dochodze do momentu gdy prawie cala jest wykorzystana.

 

A co pokazuje `free`?

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> nie chce tez zeby sytem uzywal swapa bez sensu.

 

```
swapoff /dev/hdXY
```

Można też zmiejszyć wartość w "/proc/sys/vm/swappiness":

```
echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## manwe_

```
$ free -m
```

 druga linijka

----------

## Xywa

```
localhost  # free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:          1254       1163         91          0         90        828

-/+ buffers/cache:        243       1010

Swap:          494          0        494

```

```
localhost  # top

top - 08:46:42 up  1:34,  3 users,  load average: 0.27, 0.57, 0.39

Tasks:  78 total,   3 running,  75 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):100.0%us,  0.0%sy,  0.0%ni,  0.0%id,  0.0%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   1284800k total,  1190936k used,    93864k free,    92540k buffers

Swap:   506008k total,        0k used,   506008k free,   848696k cached

```

----------

## Yatmai

Na chama jak odpalisz siakiegoś Doom'a 3 czy inną gierkę i wyłączysz to przeczyści pamięć. Aż się zdziwić można ile KDE wymaga ramu a ile używa  :Wink: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Na chama jak odpalisz siakiegoś Doom'a 3 czy inną gierkę i wyłączysz to przeczyści pamięć. Aż się zdziwić można ile KDE wymaga ramu a ile używa 

 

Wiem, to samo robi Gimp - ale co zrobić jak używam konsoli?

----------

## quosek

ejc - poczytaj troche o zuzyciu pamieci (byl juz o tym kiedys watek)

przeciez wszystko jest ok

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>                      total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached 
> 
> -/+ buffers/cache:        243       1010 
> ...

 

mowi wyraznie, ze masz 243mb ZAJETE i 1010 WOLNE

ps. cos mi rozjechalo tekst - nie moge prawidlowo poformatowac cytatu... dziwne...

----------

## Xywa

 *quosek wrote:*   

> mowi wyraznie, ze masz 243mb ZAJETE i 1010 WOLNE
> 
> 

 

Sugerowałem się TOP, który mówi: 

```
1190936k used,    93864k free, 
```

----------

## manwe_

A potem ludzie kupują 4GB RAM'u "bo ten cholerny linux zżera całą pamięć" [autentyk].

----------

## Yatmai

No bo zżera  :Razz:  Co mi się długi czas nie podobało, że linuch cacheuje co się da i może się wydawać że w systemie ramu brakuje  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> No bo zżera  Co mi się długi czas nie podobało, że linuch cacheuje co się da i może się wydawać że w systemie ramu brakuje 

 No bo pamięć jest po to, żeby używać jej w sposób efektowny - a nie po to, żeby sobie ładnie wyglądało, że jest wolna  :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> No bo pamięć jest po to, żeby używać jej w sposób efektowny - a nie po to, żeby sobie ładnie wyglądało, że jest wolna 

 

Popieram... do tego swap-prefetch i adaptive+ondemand readahead  :Smile: 

Po co ma się ramka marnować...  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *Xywa wrote:*   

>  *quosek wrote:*   mowi wyraznie, ze masz 243mb ZAJETE i 1010 WOLNE
> 
>  
> 
> Sugerowałem się TOP, który mówi: 
> ...

 Top pokazuje zajętość całkowitą pamięci, czyli programy + bufory, a tym czasem pamięć przydzielana buforom jest równie szybko zwalniana co rezerwowana  :Smile: 

Ponieważ buforowanie przyspiesza działanie systemu to chcesz aby jak najwięcej było zbuforowanego w pamięci  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *martin.k wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   No bo pamięć jest po to, żeby używać jej w sposób efektowny - a nie po to, żeby sobie ładnie wyglądało, że jest wolna  
> 
> Popieram... do tego swap-prefetch i adaptive+ondemand readahead 
> 
> Po co ma się ramka marnować... 

 

No ja was rozumiem  :Wink:  Tylko na początku mnie to wkurzało bo ile bym ramu nie miał i tak był cały zapchany  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Wolna pamięć to stracona pamięć.

----------

## timor

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> No ja was rozumiem  Tylko na początku mnie to wkurzało bo ile bym ramu nie miał i tak był cały zapchany 

 

Nie obraź się bo nie jest moim celem urazić Cię a jedynie pokazać pewne różnice filozoficzne  :Smile: 

Windows dba o pamięć, sam się do niej pakuje ile wlezie, a żeby zawsze mieć jej pod dostatkiem to programy wrzuca do swapa. Dzięki temu na windzie masz dużo wolnej pamięci, która pomimo że ją masz do niczego nie służy. Nie jest ważne, że pamięć jest wolna bo windows woli swapa od pamięci...

Na linuxie to na prawdę pozytywne, że im dłużej na nim siedzisz tym szybciej działa właśnie przez buforowanie - na windzie jest odwrotnie, najszybciej działa po starcie a potem szybko mu mija.... ;D

----------

## Yatmai

 *timor wrote:*   

> Nie obraź się bo nie jest moim celem urazić Cię a jedynie pokazać pewne różnice filozoficzne 

 

No urok cachowania już kiedyś sam zrozumiałem, tylko teraz zastanawiam się nad dokupieniem ramu do 2GB i nie bardzo wiem czy na linuchu mi się to przyda czy jedynie przy zabawach z vmware  :Wink: 

----------

## manwe_

Zawsze możesz przenieść /tmp /var/tmp do tmpfs - przyśpieszy kompilacje, a i problem czyszczenia odpadnie [nie robiłem testów czasu kompilacji z tmpfs i bez, jeżeli komuś się będzie chciało może wrzucić wyniki dla np. qt4 i openoffice-bin].

----------

## Yatmai

Tylko wtedy 4GB ramca mogło by być mało  :Razz: 

----------

## nbvcxz

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Zawsze możesz przenieść /tmp /var/tmp do tmpfs - przyśpieszy kompilacje, a i problem czyszczenia odpadnie

 

co do /tmp na tmpfs - to wręcz powinno to być sugerowane w install guide , ale /var/tmp to nie takie proste - to przecież domyślne miejsce kompilowania programów w gentoo - 4GB może by starczyło, ale ledwo ledwo - więc to drugie lepiej pozostawić po prostu podmontowane na osobnej partycji

----------

## samakra

 *manwe_ wrote:*   

> Zawsze możesz przenieść /tmp /var/tmp do tmpfs - przyśpieszy kompilacje, a i problem czyszczenia odpadnie [nie robiłem testów czasu kompilacji z tmpfs i bez, jeżeli komuś się będzie chciało może wrzucić wyniki.

 

Kiedyś podmontowałem kawałek pamięci w /var/tmp i czas kompilacji (pakietu php) sie nie skrócił. Widocznie podczas unpack cale żródło zostało zapisane w cache`u

----------

## manwe_

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> /var/tmp to nie takie proste - to przecież domyślne miejsce kompilowania programów w gentoo

 

Wiem

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> 4GB może by starczyło, ale ledwo ledwo - więc to drugie lepiej pozostawić po prostu podmontowane na osobnej partycji

 

Patrycja rozmiaru 2GB jeszcze nigdy nie została zapełniona, a stawiałem na niej cały system, więc zniosła wine, qt4, firefox, itp. tylko openoffice ściągam binarkę.

----------

